# Apple's iphone update to be revealed today



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The iPhone update Big Reveal is today
http://www.macworld.com/article/162575/2011/10/live_update.html
http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/04/apples-lets-talk-iphone-keynote-liveblog/
I'm looking forward to iOS 5, but won't be updating my hardware anytime soon, how about you?


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I still have the 3G iPhone, I've had it about two and a half years, so I'll probably upgrade. I'm hoping we'll be able to pre-order.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

very excited for iOS5 but having the 4 already I feel no need to upgrade the hardware.... for now


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I still have the 3GS, so I'm definitely looking to upgrade my hardware. They've just announced the iPhone 4S--looks exactly the same as the 4, but it has the A5 chip. I'm really hoping they announce the iPhone 5 today, too.  If they do, I will absolutely upgrade.  If they don't, I will likely hold out for the 5, which I imagine would be released next June at the WWDC.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, just an iPhone 4S.  Faster processor, better camera etc.  Not  major upgrade.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not interested in the new iPhone, but it's time to upgrade my 2nd gen iPod Touch. It's not clear from the info so far that it's new hardware or just the 4th gen with IOS 5.

Mike


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

No iPhone 5 announcement today.  I won't be upgrading.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like siri read the news to the Apple servers and they decided to crash now instead of waiting until pre-order day.


www.apple.com is down.....


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Apple store is back up.

I guess I'll be ordering an iPod Touch. It's the same part number for the old and the "new", so it's still a 4th gen model.

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The only way we'll be getting a 4S is if I use my December upgrade to replace my ailing 4, which has the home button issue. And I'd almost certainly give the new phone to my husband, because there's actually not one feature on it that interests me enough to upgrade. Count me in the column that wanted a larger screen.

(Plus, it'll probably be a bit before it's jailbroken thank to the A5 chip...and there's simply no way I'm going back to stock at this point. If necessary, I'll take hubby's better behaved iPhone 4 and use that instead.)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I want that Siri app, but it sounded like it was only on the iPhone 4S   
That could almost be worth upgrading


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Siri is cool, and I like the camera, but probably not enough to upgrade my iPhone 4. I may think about upgrading my husband's iPhone 3 though... 

I'm more interacts in just getting the iOS 5 update.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to updating my iPad 2 to iOS 5.  Some neat updates coming for sure.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

For me, the only difference in the rumors between the 5 and what was revealed was the name and that there was no change in body style.  All the features I'm looking for are in this new phone.  The camera, the new IOS, the a5 chip, Siri.  I like the body style of the 4 and have no issue with them not changing it.   I'm upgrading.  I'm still chugging along with my 3gs that I got three months before the 4 came out, and in desperate need of an upgrade.  I hung on for this one.  At first I was skeptical when I saw the name, but they came through with each of the features I was hoping for.  I like the size of the current iphone.  Don't need it bigger, just faster with the better camera, and that lovely cloud drive!   I need space.. tons of it.  

I really think the name is all about the body style.  They didn't change the body style, and that is when they change the name.  

I think it will be interesting to see how the ios is going to operate on all of our phones with out the duel core chip.  It seems really intensive.  All the new apps are so very heavy.  My photo apps eat up all my space on my phone.  Each new one I download is bigger than the last and more complex.  This operating system has got to be extreme.  I am not sure that our current processors will run it smoothly... so don't go knocking this upgrade just yet.  remember how we were all like why on earth would we want the 3gs over the 3g, when in the end it was actually the processing that made that upgrade necessary.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

ValeriGail said:


> For me, the only difference in the rumors between the 5 and what was revealed was the name and that there was no change in body style.


You're likely spot on. I think I would rather wait for the 5 because I got the 3GS three months before the 4 was released, and I was so irritated to have just missed getting the 4 by a few months. I just know that if I got the 4S, I would be annoyed again when the 5 comes out next year. So I'm going to wait, and keep paying attention to the rumors, and see if they are going to announce the 5 next June.

I'm definitely excited about the iOS 5 update and am glad I can get it for my little old 3GS.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll be getting the new iPhone 4S as soon as possible. I have the iPhone 4 now, and I use my camera all the time. That upgrade alone is worth it to me. I am eligible for an upgrade, and I'm hoping to use some Amex points to cover the cost a bit, so I don't feel guilty for getting a new phone so soon. I'm thrilled the iOS5 features will work on the 3G, as that's the phone my kids use.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Its the camera I'm after as well.  I flip between my dslr and my iphone, but I frame better pictures, artistically with my iphone.  I tend to chose it more often too and I love the options with all the apps.  I'm a hipstamatic junkie, and can spend hours just hopping from app to app editing photos.  I print and sell in mixed media formats.  This camera is by far the main reason I've been on pins and needles waiting for this upgrade.  Business wise, its going to be awesome for me.  I can't run out and buy a new dslr for 199.  Thats for dang sure!  (wish I could though!)

Now if only I could get the ipad so I could edit on the bigger screen, I'd be all set!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm using the 3gs and it works just fine so I think I'm going to hold out for the next upgrade.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I still have an iPhone 1! LOL!

It's also a 4gig, a true collector's item!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I have one of those as well!  Just got it back from a friend I loaned it to, still works great!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Still have my original here as well, though it's not in use. My husband's original is still a daily user in the hands of a friend. As much as I love my 4, I highly doubt it will still be functioning at the end of my two year contract, let alone two years+ beyond that. The home button is definitely going sideways.

One thing to consider--most of the cell companies have eliminated "yearly"- (12-18 month) upgrades for their higher end customers. AT&T apparently is following suit. So you may be giving up the chance at a subsidized iPhone 5 by upgrading this year using a subsidized upgrade.

A second thing for those of you using the camera heavily. Remember that the picture size is going up quite a bit, which means file size will as well; you *may* need to plan to bump up to a 32 or 64 GB unit if you also use your phone for other things.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

> A second thing for those of you using the camera heavily. Remember that the picture size is going up quite a bit, which means file size will as well; you *may* need to plan to bump up to a 32 or 64 GB unit if you also use your phone for other things.


she's right. They are already bigger. Specially if you use an app to take the picture. I primarily shoot in app, not with the iphone's camera app. My photos take up a lot of room. I'm running a 3gs with 16gigs. I just had to delete most of my gaming apps just so I could take more pics and have my photo apps. I didn't have enough room to update one of my main editing apps. I'm constantly getting the message "you are running out of space, please delete some pictures or videos". I even went and took off a good deal of music. Though for some reason it didn't make a dent, I don't think the iphone recognized that I deleted those songs. anyway... What I'm trying to say is this... I've noticed the files getting bigger and bigger for some time and the apps getting more complex. And not just for photos. Everything is taking more room. Which is why I believe they came up with the cloud drive. They can't give us enough room on the phone and keep it small, so they are giving us a mobile storage hot spot sorta thing. I've already told hubby I can't have less than 32, and ideally the 64. Since its my business, its mostly a write off on taxes (photographer, I sell in some format most of these photos), I think I should get what I need and not let the cost be a factor. This is what I was trying to say earlier about the dual core chip and the size of everything. Each program/app is getting so much more intense and complex that our older phones will soon not be able to handle them simple because of processing speed. Its the same phenomenon with computers, only in our pockets.

With the new camera and its added aperture and lens, the higher 1080 Hd video... these files are going to be lovely, yet wow. I can't even imagine. They might rival dslr auto settings in size. We need to keep that in mind. So when you go to get your phone, that 199... its for 16 gigs and I can tell you Siri is gonna take up most of that room herself. She's high maintenance. I can promise you that!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

With the new iCloud you should be able to keep most pics in Cloud and just keep then ones you are currently using on your phone.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> With the new iCloud you should be able to keep most pics in Cloud and just keep then ones you are currently using on your phone.


As a photographer, I tend to shoot a lot and keep none of it on the phone long term. With a "real" camera, I don't leave the house with fewer than 16 GB of SD or CF cards, depending on which camera I'm using. With the iPhone 4, I keep around 12-15 GB free at any point for the same reason. iCloud isn't a substitute for onboard storage for photos or for any large files, because they don't sell unlimited data plans anymore. And trying to upload/download 16 GB of images over 3G is impractical at best. Plus, of course, they're going to charge you for the privilege of using more that 5 GB. If you're going to have to spend for more storage, you're better off taking it as local storage, not cloud.

Some apps also behave in ways that irritate the heck out of me. Hipstamatic automatically stores every photo TWICE, once in app, once to the camera roll (I've checked the file storage, since I'm jailbroken.) At iP4 "high" resolution--and shooting a fair amount of pics in a day, these apps suck down both available onboard storage and battery life in large amounts.

The average user may not have to worry about this, but anyone buying specifically to upgrade the camera needs to consider it.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I have this really bad issue with wanting all my photos there so I can edit on the go on the phone.  So I'll keep way too many on hand, and in app... which I shouldn't.  I'm now wondering if that is maybe my storage issue right there.  I shoot primarily in hipstamatic, as it is my fav.  Another thing to remember if you use hipstamatic, and many users do not realize.. if you upload to hipstamatics new sharing site, you give them the rights to sell your photo.  I don't remember all the fine details, I just remember that on one of thier upload areas, there is this clause. I have never uploaded to any of their stuff, not even through them to facebook.  Everything of mine goes to my computer first, unless I'm uploading directly to my facebook account for some silly reason.  I don't know about many of the other apps, but watch the user terms because they are changing.  

I am really terrible at storage space.  I tend to not take anything off, I'll fill up my memory card completely on my dslr and not even realize its been over a year since I last cleared it.  Which reminds me, I cleared it, yet it says I only have room for 95 pictures on an 8 gig card.  ??  usually holds over 3000 pics.  wondering if reformatting the card would reset it?  Or if its just time to replace that particular one.  anyway...  So I know that I shouldn't be relying on that space, but knowing myself as I do, I will.  And I still upload constant to my computer.  I'm a picture hog.  I will snap pictures of anything and everything, just in case some day down the line I might use it for something.  And then there are my serious photo shoots.  Well, not serious as in i'm a professional, because I'm hardly that.. but as in I take it more serious than just snapping fun pics of little frog statues or street signs.  And I want them all at my finger tips, darn it!  that way I can blend them in iris, sketch them in sketch me, paint them in auto painter 2, distort them in photoforge2 ( I think thats the one), and well... just make more pictures to take up more room!  AHHAHAHAHa


----------

